# Lesner Shore....on the Public Lauch Side



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

How is access for shore anglers there? How's the fishing environment? Anything regular size variety of fish being caught there lately?
I haven't been in more than many minutes. I am considering giving the old area a try. 
Bathrooms sill open to public? I'm at the age where I need one nearby.
Thanks


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Meant....Boat "Launch" Side.
No options to edit posts anymore?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

It’s a fraction of its former glory.. the space they left after the new bridge install is pathetic. There should still be the normal variety of fish if you are able to adapt to the conditions


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I catch my bait there and there is always plenty goin on . This morning there were plenty of mullet and lots of boil ups. Dont fish there much but last year was good for pups and flounder and trout when i did. Cast net the live mullet carolina rig movin water watch out gettin excited might start bringin rod again


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. Store bought Talapia fillets just aren't cutting it. I will try to make it out this week.


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

Tried Lesner a few times this year as a matter of fact not much luck like in previous years. Besides the seaweed and debris underwater from the rebuild you gotta know the area or be hung up all day. Another problem is its more crowded with beach goers. Ideal spot if you got a kayak to get into the channel.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was thinking the same Thrifty. Never tried bottom fishing there but looks promising without boat traffic. Spoke to some guys about 10 years ago that claimed to fish there for croaker with 10‘6” surf rods...makes sense with the current ripping through there.


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

I havent been there since probably 2006 or so. I used to fish both sides A LOT. Obviously cant speak for how it fishes now but it used to be great. I caught my PB flounder on the ramp side right a sunrise one early Oct am. Was 24 3/4". Freaking stud. Thought I snagged bottom before he took some line. Was always good for flounder. Fall was great for trout and puppy drum too. Cast net mullet and throw em out on a carolina rig. Slow and steady retrieve back to you. The further away into the Inlet you got the less action youd get. They really liked that current and structure.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Well....just watched a you tube video *here* showing the challenges there. Especially at an incoming tide. I don't think it'll be a good thing if I got stuck across the rock divide during change of tide.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

So....I got a chance to get out to the area today. Lots of folks on the first row of concrete slabs cast netting. Some where fishing. Did not see much action on rod and reel. Went mainly to do a walk by to see what will work for me before I lug a bunch of gear out there.
Area looks relaxing. So much so, if I had a blanket, I would have plopped down on the sand and took a snooze. I sure miss that place. Am looking forward to getting out there to cast a line very soon.


----------

